# Plow Won't Angle, but Goes Up and Down



## KDML

I have a hydraulic over electric fisher minute mount and it will not angle anymore. It goes up and down fine. When I move the lever to angle left the plow raises. When I move it right it does not move; however I can hear the motor working. It does not appear to be hung up as I can push one side hard against a frozen snowbank and the plow will angle.

Any thoughts would be appreciated

Thanks
Doug


----------



## no lead

broken poppet spring. use the search at the top of this page. 

twinman?


----------



## B&B

A broken poppet won't make it raise when the left angle is pressed, only the S2 not shifting will do that...which will also make it not angle right.


----------



## RepoMan207

Doug, If this started just this evening, I would suspect it may be a fluid quality issue as the temps have dipped back down below freezing once again. When was the last time the fluid was changed?

Start by checking your wires behind each connector at the grill, make sure none of them are pinched or broken.

Then check your pins on the connectors themselves.

Follow the harness to the side of the pump where the coils / valves are, & remove the cover and look for loose connections at the spade terminals.

Get a helper and have them angle the plow while you check for magnetic pull on the S2 coil with metal object.

Next pull your S2 valve and inspect it for blockage, bad orings,or obvious damage.

Next take a pointy object and push in on the end of the valve...it should push in and release freely.

A few diagrams if you don't know whats what..........

Not sure which pump you have, so I'll include both possibilities. Also, how many connectors at the grill...2 or 3?

.









.









.









.


----------



## no lead

as much as i hate to admit, i was wrong.:crying:


----------



## RepoMan207

no lead;1234747 said:


> as much as i hate to admit, i was wrong.:crying:


Where is that clapping smiley when I need it. Quick.....someone get the calender and mark this down! :laughing:

Your allowed a few per every 100 right...so all and all, your lagging anyway.


----------



## B&B

no lead;1234747 said:


> as much as i hate to admit, i was wrong.:crying:


Don't sweat it Kip, nobody believed you anyway.


----------



## KDML

Thanks for the advice - good or bad I'll take what I can get.

Ryan, 

Fluid was changed before the start of the plowing season in October. I have never had a problem with cold weather since I started adding a little gas line antifreeze to the fluid and I have been plowing with this setup for 14 years

There are 2 connections at the grill.

I was focusing on S2 as well. Based on my limited understanding, I believe angling left energizes S2 and S3; if only S3 is energized then that results in the plow raising, which is what it does when I try to angle left. In addition, S2 is the only coil energized to angle right, which the plow won't do at all. 

Once I can get a chance to run some tests I'll let you'll know what I find

Thanks again


----------



## P.L.

sound like a bad connection at the plug to me. Wiggle the plugs around and try it again. Or have someone try it while you wiggle the plug. Just make sure you stay out of the way of the plow, it will drop if you pressed down and then wiggle it and it connects.


----------



## fruitcakesa

My MM1 would do the same thing and it was the grill connector pin{s}.


----------



## KDML

Finally got around to looking into this issue

Turns out it was bad connection at the grill. The wiring was fine, just a problem with the contacts. Cleaned everything with electrical cleaner and all works again

Thanks again for all the advice


----------

